# Solicitors Fees for Probate



## fergusonaeircomnet (12 Aug 2004)

Our father recently died and has a very big estate to be settled.  What should be the overall cost at the end of  probate.


----------



## Guest (12 Aug 2004)

OASIS mentions a ball-park figure of 3% of the value of the estate. DIY probate jobs are also possible as outlined in the link but for a large estate a solicitor might be a more prudent bet:


----------

